# Info on the Godin LG SP90



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

I'd like to have some infos on this guitar, mainly on the pickups (2 Seymour Duncan P90). What comes often in different reviews is that these pickups are noisy. I would like to know your experience on this.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

They are a great guitar. I had one, but unfortunately found it to be a little heavy as time went on (I have a worsening shoulder injury). But they are a great guitar for the money.

The pickups are P-90's and can be noisy...because they are P-90's. It's just the way it is with P 90's. They are hum cancelling in the middle position though. They are very nice P-90's as well.

One thing regarding the LGP90's are they seem to take a beating on the used market. You can get some crazy deals on them. I have seen them go for as low as $300. So looking for them used is a good option.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Love this guitar, but have yet to get one, probably will if I find one used. I have the LG with humbuckers though, and love it. The P90 model might need a little extra shielding, and is ideally set up for boutique pickups, but I rather like the stock ones (way better than the P90 in my Aerodyne Tele). 

Besides, noisy is relative to use. Solo, in your quiet home, they may seem a bit much, but jamming with tracks, others, or live, it's not near so noticeable, if at all.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Love this guitar, but have yet to get one, probably will if I find one used. I have the LG with humbuckers though, and love it. The P90 model might need a little extra shielding, and is ideally set up for boutique pickups, but I rather like the stock ones (way better than the P90 in my Aerodyne Tele).
> 
> Besides, noisy is relative to use. Solo, in your quiet home, they may seem a bit much, but jamming with tracks, others, or live, it's not near so noticeable, if at all.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


The one issue I had was the inconsistency with the noise. They are REALLY affected in certain environments. Especially certain lighting etc. It's part of the trade off for a killer P-90 sound though. Things would range from completely tolerable normal noise, to unbearable noise depending on where I was playing.

I never tried doing any shielding or anything either though. I used a noise gate for awhile, and that was about it.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

The pickups are Duncan P90-3 the highest output version. 

I didn't find them that noisy when I had the guitar, but I did find them too hot, and replaced them with some handwound alnicos.


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the infos. I don't really know what is the sound of the P90 so I guess I'll try one (I think there is one near my place). As for the noise, I'll check it out and if I like the sound you already gave me some hints (like the noise gate...).
Just to carry on with it, I know that P90 are single coils but what makes the difference between them and "normal" single coils ? As I said I hope to try the Godin soon but what are your comments on that ?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

P90's are higher output and fatter sounding than most single coils. Really growly sounding with lots of punch, great for rock and blues playing, but they can be noisy for sure.


----------

